# Seeing Black Dots



## Guest (Aug 2, 2000)

Hi Everyone,I hope your all well. I have had a new symptom and would like your help...The other day when I was really overtired I could see a small tiny black dot in my vision. It seemed to diappear within a half hour. I have never noticed this before.Any comments would be appreciated. Sea


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

HI SEA, i get dots,sorta swiming,when overtired.a doc once told me it was some sort of hemorage of the hinebrain,harmless he said,and floting spots,i hardly notice anymore.is it anything like that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2000)

Sea,About seven years ago (or thereabouts), I developed what are known as "floaters" in my field of vision. They are a little difficult to explain but I found a website that can do a much better job of it that I can. http://www.cincinnatieye.com/laservisionco...ersflashes.html This may not be the condition you describe as I don't recall them being black and there were a number of them, not just one. And they also moved or "floated". I had my eyes checked. My opthamologist said we would just keep an eye on them. However, after a few months, I just was not conscious of them anymore and realized they'd spontaneously disappeared. I think I would see an opthamologist though and tell him about it.calida


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2000)

Hello SEA,It has been awhile since I have posted, it has been horrible lately. But back to you,Yes, I have the very same thing! I have had it for the past 3 years and I have had my eyes checked and the optomitrist tells me they are floaters and are pretty harmless. I had one for awhile that blacked a portion of my vision if I were driving and shifted my eyes real quick it kind of was like snow in a crystal globe. Take care, hope you are doing well.lexa


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

Hi Everyone,Good to see you back Lexa.I get silvery dots, when my pressure drops suddenly. I have suffered from low blood pressure for 20 years, when I feel really crappy (pulse is at about 160 )I eat a small bag of plain chips and it rises closer to normal. One day I was feeling pretty bad and Mom came up to check my pressure for me, after a minute or 2 I said, how bad is it? To which she replied, "not bad, according to this you're clinically dead", I said "Oh, its perfectly normal then." I firmly believe that I don't suffer from 20 conditions, I have one condition-with 20 symptoms, and I agree with Calida this has got to be viral or bacterial. The docs say there are too many people with too many different symptoms, but if they read the posts here they would realize that we all have the SAME symptoms, but we only tell them about the ones which we think are related or the ones most important to us. I never told my doctor about the floaters, or the ear pain & problems because I didn't know there was a connection. The Mayo clinic should come up with standard forms that doctors can have patients fill out, like questionairs. Heck, most of the doctors aren't aware of half the symptoms.Lori Ann


----------

